# Russell brand Copper Sulfate Pentahydrate



## CluckyJay (Aug 3, 2011)

Okay,

Is this the right stuff for goats?

What is the dose for copper deficient goats?

It contains

Copper Sulfate Pentahydrate 
Anhydrous Citric Acid

It says 1 pack treats 256 gallons of water.

It also says for chickens and turkeys.

Thanks guys!!


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

I think the dose to treat deficiency would vary according to how deficient your soil is. Pat Coleby says _do not feed copper without dolomite_ - you run a risk of causing toxicity.
I have added copper sulfate (it was pentahydrate, I believe) to feed before, but since there are different kinds of toxicity, and I don't know enough about it, I stopped. Now I'm feeding Cargill Right Now Onyx mineral, on which my goats have become sleek and shiny!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

I only offer minerals with copper and do supplemental nobles. Not sure on that stuff.


----------



## CluckyJay (Aug 3, 2011)

How much are the Onyx minerals? 
I am trying to avoid a copper bolus because they are really expensive. I can get dolomite locally, I think. I would much rather use a mineral than have to mix stuff with water, LOL.

Thanks guys!!!


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

My feed store ordered the Onyx for me and I paid $27 for 50lb.
Pat Coleby (Natural Goat Care) has a mineral mix that is mostly dolomite, with sulfur, copper sulfate, and kelp added. (I think the amounts are, by weight, 25-4-4-4, but don't quote me on that; I'll look it up if you want to know.) I tried it on my goats and there was not enough copper in it.


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

At Bob's we get the Sweetlix loose mineral without Rumensin. At Co-Op we get the red protein tubs that are 18% protien. They have the most Copper in them in town. TSC and Bob's have lower copper levels in their pails.


----------



## CluckyJay (Aug 3, 2011)

That is it. My husband is now FIRED from goat fetching duties! He said they didn't have the "right" loose minerals at Bob's. If he talks to one more "goat person" in Crossville, I am divorcing him! LOL

I really need to get my license so I can drive and do this stuff myself. I'm just terrified of driving. :|

If it isn't too much trouble I would like to know what the ratio is, MilkMaid. 

I'll call them and have them set a bag aside for me Jess. Thank you!

I am almost positive they are deficient. Poor babies, I'm trying to get the right stuff but it keeps getting mucked up.


----------



## CluckyJay (Aug 3, 2011)

This it Jess?

http://www.sweetlix.com/products/C14A34 ... x?load=123


----------



## CluckyJay (Aug 3, 2011)

Man, I am really wanting to go all natural. What is an all natural way to give them copper, anyone know?


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

Yepp! Thats the minerals we get. Labeled for livestock but great for goats. If you talk to Heather in the feed store, we do business with her, rabbit and goat sales. She has two goats from us, and we have 2 rabbits from her, LOL. Everyone at the feed store is pretty impressed with our goats health wise. Makes me feel good. 

Sometimes starting out natural is hard. I'm not a natural person, I prefer the safer methods (safer as in I know what they are for, not that chemicals are safe) of raising these guys, its what I've been doing. A natural copper supplement would have to be a plant. Maybe plant some copper rich plants, but I have no idea what they could be, or if they could even grow in a copper deficient area. :C


----------



## CluckyJay (Aug 3, 2011)

Thanks.

I have a list of copper-rich plants. I need to see what I have already growing around here. I'll try and pick up a bag of minerals on payday.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Looked up Pat Coleby's mix and this is what it is:

25 lbs dolomite
4 lbs yellow dusting sulfur
4 lbs copper sulfate
4 pounds seaweed meal

Mix all ingredients up and offer free choice. Must be kept dry.

Hope this helps!


----------



## CluckyJay (Aug 3, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

No problem!


----------



## StartingSmallGoatFam (Aug 10, 2021)

Just jumping in here 10 years later...does anyone know how to purchase the things in Pat Coleby's mix? And make sure they are goat-eating grade? I am struggling with that... Asking questions at feed stores doesn't seem to help. Thanks for any suggestions!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Keep in mind that Pat Coleby lived in Australia. So the mineral needs of her goats would be different.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Also keep in mind that there has been many advances in goat nutrition in 10 years. We now have quality mineral mixes with chelated minerals that we didn't have then. We also have bolus choices, replamin, multimin, etc.


----------

